# Sky Rider's Home Base



##  (Sep 19, 2005)

This little guy came intonight , Seems no one can handle lookingat this beautiful Bun . He is a HarliquinHolland Lop , not sure of his age as yet, From what I have beentold he went blind at Sixmonths of age . He seems to getround alright for the most part, He doesnt Spinlike Black Star did , He is very cautiousas to where he is going . and seems to lovethe round pen . He Even canfeel where the bars are andnot bump into them , I was rather amazed. 

I have Chosen the name Sky Rider , ifyou look closely at hismarkings they seem to resemblea Late afternoon sunset . I will get somebetter pictures of him tomoorw , as I was takingpictures I was losing the light quickly. This Little Guy will reside in thehouse from here on out .


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 19, 2005)

Now that is one cool lookin bunny!!!!! Feel bad for his sight issues, but wow is he a stunner!


----------



## pamnock (Sep 19, 2005)

He's stunning!



Pam


----------



## Zee (Sep 20, 2005)

What a cutie !!!


----------



## bluebird (Sep 20, 2005)

Lovely color,We had a dog went blind, she got around fine as long as you didnt move the furniture.bluebird


----------



##  (Sep 20, 2005)

I have to saythis little Sky Rider hascertainly made his little self at home , 

Kept me awake half the night with&lt; Thwack &gt; scrittvcchscritchh &lt; thwak &gt; I thinkthe nut case was scaring himselfwith the scritching lol. He likes hisinside cage , and WhenCassi opened his door this morninghe wiskered his way out thedoor and straight into trouble:disgust: yep straight for the pottedplants , lol removed him fromthe plant area and hewassnuffling around the floor andfound Cassi's breakfast sothe Two of them sat theirand ate frosted Mini wheats! caught her after Two and toldher no more , give him the plain ones , sureenough up goes his little nose ! :foreheadsmack:I have to tell You he certainly has thenose of a blood hound lol I had someraisin toast and was sitting herehappily eating away and I feelthis ever so light touch on my leg Ilook down and there he is , ashameless begger ! Gave him an end pieceand he sat right downand promptly made a crumby mess onhte floor lol . ( no worries Ihate buttered toast ) . thinkit was all done there , nope not on yourlife no more light touch lolfull body weight on my legs and Iwill tell you those prettymoon eyes are very hard to resist, yep he got anothersmall piece of toast . Then hewas ready for a nap poorlittle guy , I do believe that was themost excercize he has had inhis entire life. 

He nagotiated from the sun roomto the dining room with help ofhis Super nose , I never heardhim coming and he never bumped intoanything , I was totally blown away . 
I took these pictures a few minutes ago :

Thinking about sneaking up on that Kid !






Nope not me Im not sneaking up on her !






He certainly has some character LOL .


----------



## bunnydude (Sep 20, 2005)

What a little angel!


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 20, 2005)

That is so awesome...what a beauty!!!!!! I'm so glad he's doing well...sounds like he's settling in great!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 20, 2005)

So cute! And very smart! As long as the cage andhis area stays relatively the same, he'll probably be binkying in a fewdays. It amazes me how well blind bunnies cope and get around!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 20, 2005)

Listen, Smartalec, 

I don't know who you are or how you broke into Gypsy's account, but sheis going to be LIVID when she gets her hands on you. I DO NOTAPPRECIATE your little joke. 

Get this straight. If you're going to impersonate someone, at Least do your homework first. 

Gypsy doesn't like Hollands and certainly would never say somethinglike, "...those pretty moon eyes are very hard to resist..." 

Give me that Rabbit, and Return Gypsy to us At Once!

:gun:

:waiting:

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Sep 20, 2005)

:rofl:Im pretending he is a Mini Lop LMAO j/k !!!!

Cassi is totally taken andsmitten with him , and he with her , andthe little stinker KISSED me ! right there on thenose , how dare he make me likehim LOL .

Truth to tell I was very temptedtoNOT take him , butafterseeing him , and after last night and today I amreally glad I did ., heis very selfsufficient and gets around nicely, Especially for the first time being outof a cage with room to roam .he loved it and likes exploring.I do bellieve he will be herefor the Duration .


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 20, 2005)

He's moving to Iowa shortly!!!!! Corkyneeds a friend...no one here seems to want to be his friend...and he'dbe SO good with a blind bunny...cuz he has a very kind heart and hewould help him as needed!


----------



## Bunnybarn123 (Sep 20, 2005)

Oh Gypsy,

He is absolutely adorable. I am new here so had no idea you were notthat attached to Hollands. We have some and we have some Mini-lops aswell. We had our blue mini-lop out today. She kept running into mybedroom where our maternity cages are, she was trying to peek over theurine gaurds to see what was in the NestBox that Destiny was sittingon. Destinny who is very calm for a new Momma was like "Who cares" butBlue Bell wanted to see she kept stretching her neck way up to try andsee. She would fall back and then try again. Blue Bell will be 5 monthson the 28th. She was bound and determined. She was enthused with mydaughters kitten as well he is only about 5-6 weeks old. He would runout at her and she would chase him around the front room and down thehall. Wish I had a video recorder. LOL It was hilarious.

Pam

Oh how I wish CA was closer to you,I would bunnynap him for sureOOOps!! Did I say that??


----------



## Bunnybarn123 (Sep 20, 2005)

Oh Yeah,

He looks more like a tri then a Harlequin. Tri's are similar only theyhave three colors showing rather than two. Just my guess but I WANTHIM!!!

Pam


----------



## pamnock (Sep 20, 2005)

*Bunnybarn123 wrote: *


> Oh Yeah,
> 
> He looks more like a tri then a Harlequin. Tri's are similar only theyhave three colors showing rather than two. Just my guess but I WANTHIM!!!
> 
> Pam




Pam,

You are correct -- on the later photos, it is more clear that he is actually a heavily marked tri color -- (broken harlequin).



Pam


----------



##  (Sep 20, 2005)

Actually Bunny Barn he has 4different colors to him he has a fawn ,anorange ,a black,and white , mydigi cam doesnt take veryflattering pictures in the sun light . I"mthinking of actually going backto a 35 Mm for some of these rabbits .Some are very hard to capture the colors of ,Sky being one , and BEW Nethi is another . Lt Greysare a twitch to capture alsowith a digi cam , I think ithas something to do withthe Pixals it justnever seems to come out right . I wouldntmind too awfully much but this particularDigi cam cost nearly $ 200.00 I wouldexpect it to take better quality ppictures.


----------



## Bunnybarn123 (Sep 21, 2005)

Thats Okay,

I'll take him 2, 3, 4, colors not a problem. He is adorable. Wow thatis a shame about your camera. Everyone can see he is an:angel:so the pics are fine.

Pam W.


----------



## cirrustwi (Sep 21, 2005)

Oh, I just adore him!!! Honestly,could he be any cuter? Hmmm...How to get to New Hampshire tobunny nap a Holland and a Pal??? I'm planning my bunnynappingimmediately!!





Jen


----------



## pamnock (Sep 21, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> Actually Bunny Barn he has 4different colors to him he has a fawn ,anorange ,a black,and white , mydigi cam doesnt take veryflattering pictures in the sun light . I"mthinking of actually going backto a 35 Mm for some of these rabbits .Some are very hard to capture the colors of ,Sky being one , and BEW Nethi is another . Lt Greysare a twitch to capture alsowith a digi cam , I think ithas something to do withthe Pixals it justnever seems to come out right . I wouldntmind too awfully much but this particularDigi cam cost nearly $ 200.00 I wouldexpect it to take better quality ppictures.




He would be called an orange/black tri (the fawn is just faded orange).



Pam


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Sep 21, 2005)

He is cute!!! His markings remind me of my cat Tigger who is a tabby.

Cristy


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 21, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> Actually Bunny Barn he has 4different colors to him he has a fawn ,anorange ,a black,and white , mydigi cam doesnt take veryflattering pictures in the sun light . I"mthinking of actually going backto a 35 Mm for some of these rabbits .Some are very hard to capture the colors of ,Sky being one , and BEW Nethi is another . Lt Greysare a twitch to capture alsowith a digi cam , I think ithas something to do withthe Pixals it justnever seems to come out right . I wouldntmind too awfully much but this particularDigi cam cost nearly $ 200.00 I wouldexpect it to take better quality ppictures.


Thats unfortunate...but when he moves to Iowa, I have a verynice high quality (s/b for 1000 bucks :shock digi cam...so everyonewill be able to see his colors just fine..


----------



##  (Sep 21, 2005)

*



Ohh I like that evenBetter ! I didnt realize the theOrange would fade ( wash out ) .certainly explains the 4different colors . He is such asweet heart , I am Pleased to announceHe had a wet litter box this morningand extra Poo's in there that Ihadnt added . ( this may go much easierthan hoped for ) . there were a few poopson his tray bottom but notenough to worry about , most were in hislitter box!!!!!
ALL YOU BUNNY NAPPERS OUT THERE :BEWARE!!!!! I am armed and Iknow how to use it ,!!!:gun: LOL . Icertainly can see why evey oneis willing to risk lifeand sanity lol .
He is a sweet Bun , AndYes Missy Carolyn , you wereright , I am liking this litte dude, even if I didnt care for Hollands . 



















pamnock wrote: *


> *gypsywrote: *
> 
> 
> > Actually Bunny Barn he has 4different colors to him he has a fawn ,anorange ,a black,and white , mydigi cam doesnt take veryflattering pictures in the sun light . I"mthinking of actually going backto a 35 Mm for some of these rabbits .Some are very hard to capture the colors of ,Sky being one , and BEW Nethi is another . Lt Greysare a twitch to capture alsowith a digi cam , I think ithas something to do withthe Pixals it justnever seems to come out right . I wouldntmind too awfully much but this particularDigi cam cost nearly $ 200.00 I wouldexpect it to take better quality ppictures.
> ...


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 21, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> *And Yes Missy Carolyn , youwere right , I am liking thislitte dude , even ifI didnt care forHollands .
> *




Little Mon is already going in his litterbox for you? What a Love! 

If I didn't think he was meant to be with you, then I'd be pulling every card out of the deck to persuade you to hand him over.

Seems like you, Cassi and he are a Perfect Match.

:sunshine:

-Carolyn


----------



## naturestee (Sep 21, 2005)

I can't believe how smart he is! He certainly does get around for a blind bunny in a new place!


----------



##  (Sep 21, 2005)

If hisPupils were not completely white Iwould swear he was Faking meout lol . he seems toget around betterthan I do , little stinker ,its almost time for a piece ofraisin toast for him lol 
He is on his 3rd cage in 2 days, I am happy with this one itssize is enormous enoughso he can flop outcompletely and still have room on all sides, next good flop and I will get pictures.


----------



##  (Sep 21, 2005)

got the flopsoorry about the bars , If Itouched it or spoke hePopps right up lol


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 21, 2005)

Aww...look at that precious baby boy!

:happyrabbit:

I'm in love!

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Sep 21, 2005)

Ieas Please :

Does anyone think I can get away with asmall piece of carpet for him to lay onor should I wait until he isfully litter trained ?


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 21, 2005)

Personally, I'd wait...just cuz if he uses it once he may think thats the new spot!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 21, 2005)

Aww! So cute! 

Do you think he'd chew on a hand towel? Since he's inside,you could try it and just keep an eye on him. Mine get towelswhen I'm home, but I take them out when I go to bed. At leastyou can wash them.

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 21, 2005)

*gypsy wrote: *


> Does anyone think I can get away with asmall piece of carpet for him to lay onor should I wait until he isfully litter trained ?




PGG has a point about him thinking it's a place to mark up.If he doesn't chew on your other carpet in the house though, he mayjust love you for it. Also agree with Laura because oncecarpet is soiled, it can get pretty smelly!

Lookatchooo! Trying to make him EVEN MORE COMFORTABLE.

Your tough reputation is going to go down the drain if you keep thisup



-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMom (Sep 21, 2005)

OMG, Gypsy, he is soooo CUTE!

Congratulations!


----------



##  (Sep 21, 2005)

********* Your tough reputation isgoing to go down the drain if you keep thisup



-Carolyn (************************


Ha you forget I can go from this:angelandbunny:to this:witch:in an eye blink !

I tried him with a coated place mat , thewaffley kind , 3 seconds of putting it in I had itback out , chewing and pulling, no go on that aspect ., Im thinkingmaybe try the natural fiber placemats, gives me a good excuse to goto either Pier One or HomeGoods !!!!!


----------



## BlueGiants (Sep 21, 2005)

Aww, what a cutie! The pics are greatgypsy... he's cute no matter how you look at him.:kiss: Soglad he found you to take him in. You are an:bunnyangel:.


----------



##  (Sep 22, 2005)

We had a houroutside this after noon , and tired the harnesstraining , After a small wrestling match ,he does NOT liketo be flipped so I couldadjustthe bottom bands. He took to the harness and out doors rather well .

*I have so got to check out whats over here !*






*Ok that wasnt what I expected !*






*What was the awfull noise ?*






*Moms not scared , maybe I had better check this out closer !*






*No problems with the harness he tookto it quite well , hehad so much fun exploring heforgot it was even attached to a shoe string . *


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 22, 2005)

What a darling. I can see that he has adopted a special place in your heart.


----------



##  (Sep 22, 2005)

Shoot forgot onepicture lol , He has been really amazing, no matter what I do to him he justrolls with it , I wanted to ry a harness no problem, I wanted to litter train him no problem, I wanted a piece of raisin toast BIGproblem , so does he ! lol , he isa cute little stinkerfor sure . 

*Where is my Kid ?*


----------



## BunnyMom (Sep 22, 2005)

Lol! Hef is the same way with icecream as yours is with the raisin toast! God forbid I want abowl of ice cream all to myself while he's out! He just hopsup on my lap, sticks his paws on the edge of the bowl and helps himselfbefore you can say "No".


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm so glad your taking care of all this training before he comes here...he's wonderful!!


----------



##  (Sep 22, 2005)

I put my son's old baby blankets in with Bunnyand she hasn't chewed on them yet. She likes to lay onthem. Once she had it draped in a corner over her sofa chairlike she was making her own fort. She has two blankets andone of those straw mats she can chew on.


----------



##  (Oct 3, 2005)

*Thought I would updateeveryone onhow Mr. Sky Rider was gettingalong . I had gone to walmartand found this rather interesting place mat, its all natural reed fiber, no added anything . so Figuring itwould give him less slippery floor to layand sit on, I put it in ., Hedid very well with it for nearly a weekLOL . today I go in to give him hismorning treat ( raisin toast )and I find a mess unlike Ihave seen anyrabbit make , well once you see the picture youwill get the Idea lol. I do believe he istaking lessons from the Kids . *

*i MAY NOT BE ALBE TO SEE THIS MESS ; BUT I KNOW ITS THERE !!!!!!!!*


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 3, 2005)

Tsk..oh look at him! He's so precious,Gypsy. I missed the outside shots of him. He looksso gorgeous in that field. Give him a big smooch for me.

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 3, 2005)

What a good boy...I may have gotten a few morebunnies this weekend...but I'll always have cage space and plenty oflove for him...


----------



## naturestee (Oct 3, 2005)

Oh! Oh! I'll have to checkWalmart again if you just got that! I love that mat, but theLadies destroyed theirs. Silly me didn't stock up when Ifound them a few months ago and I haven't found them since.It's very soft and fun to destroy.

He looks so innocent for making such a mess.


----------



##  (Oct 3, 2005)

LOL I busted him inMid tear up lol and just look atthat " [email protected] Im Innocent , It was theCat " Look :disgust:And Yes hedid get his toast even thoughhe was being messy ! lol


----------



##  (Oct 3, 2005)

NaturesTee look on thereduced shelves that where I finallyrefound them , they are moving out allseasonal stuff , you may wantto grab as many as possible for thewinter.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 3, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> NaturesTee look on the reducedshelves that where I finally refound them, they are moving out all seasonal stuff, you may want to grab as many aspossible for the winter.


I checked and the price tag was still by the normal stuff, but thespace was empty. I pulled over a worker and they found outthat they are on order, so I'll have to keep checking. Didyou notice the matching 100% straw napkin rings? I picked oneup for Mocha and Loki. They needed something special causethey're so upset about Fey and Sprite moving into the bunnyroom. They're munching on it right now.


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 3, 2005)

Gypsy, I swear he gets prettier everytime I see him. I'm sorry handsomer. What a cutie pie. You know, ifthat mess making ever gets to be too much for you, well I'd be morethan happy to bunny sit the little angel for you.

Give him some kisses from me.

Tina


----------



##  (Oct 3, 2005)

Natures Tee , the cretinshere didnt have napkin rings , bummer , iwasnt able to get the matts either they were out ofthem too , must be every rabbit owner inthe tri state area found out how goodthey are , I will be watching for themagain tho , little nut case loves his .

Tina ! the Littledude is doing very well ,even got gutsy enouh to come out on hisown this morning while I wascleaning up the mess he claimsthe cat made lol . I was surprised .and a little more than pleased , he isfinally getting into condition I think it maybe therasisn toast he insists on every morning .


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh Gypsy, he is adorable - I can see just how hewon you over. It's remarkable how quickly he has adapted to his newhome. What a little wonder he is

Jan


----------



## Lissa (Oct 4, 2005)

Such cutiepies!!


----------



##  (Oct 4, 2005)

Thank You Carolynfor changing the name as we discussed , Ilike this one so much better . it more fitsthe little booger . I will be putting allSky's antics and hyjynx in this thread ,Im sure he is faking :shock:me out . Ikeep checking for those Halloween Contact lenses, Seems tome somebun can see better thanhe lets on :dunno:the other dayVenturing out the door for thefirst time , Today out the door and righton htecats backside right through the house !:faint:never knew ablind bunny could run that fast . PoorFord she didnt know where to run to ,finally she jumped onto the back of thecouch and hissed at him . I swear I could hear himtauntingher , here kitty kittykittyyyyyyy:zoro:


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 4, 2005)

:laugh:I love hearing abouthim. He is always good for a laugh. Him chasing Ford aroundis hysterical. Good one Sky. Give that baby lots and lots of kisses forme.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 4, 2005)

:rofl: It cracks me up how the cats atyour house are given such a hard time by the rabbits. Firstit was Mr. Woo, and now, our little Sky. That's toocute! 

I was really waiting for the story whereas he took offrunning. I'm so glad!! :runningrabbit:Bless his heart. He's so happy to be loved andfree. It would be wonderful if he could see something out ofthose beautiful eyes. It breaks my heart when any animal oranyoneis without their senses. I realize they getused to it, but I don't.

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Dec 23, 2005)

Today as I was sitting andholding Sky Rider on my chest Iwas giving him the once and twice over , when I gotto his eyes It occured to me that there was beensignificant changes to the eye itself .His eyes are cloudier than before and theinside eye ball looks like someoneswirled milk in a glass , I am afraid the blindnessis complete now , he barely moved ,[prefering to just sit there quietly even though I had himunder the lamp . When thedreaded Cat joined us he didnt even offer to chaseher off my lap as has been hisway since he came here . His Mortal enemyis thatcat , he would normally chase her to the bedroom wherehe would get lost and start looking fora rescue . He is stilleating normally andI guess this goes along with the other post aboutnot being able to find his litter boxwhen the smell is gone . its morebegining to make sense . As long as his quality oflife is good he will be apampared rabbit . 






Sorry I tried toresize it but it was so blurryyou really couldnt see the real problemfor the pixel mix up


----------

